# boston and new england



## Delta (8 Jul 2010)

Going to Boston later in the year, and was thinking of doing New England while there. Has anyone done this trip and if so how many days would you recommend we stay. Would hate to miss anything. Everyone raves about New England. So would love some info.


----------



## SlurrySlump (9 Jul 2010)

Distances are huge. If you are going to take in Maine and Vermont you would need 10 days or so also if you head down to Cape Cod factor in another couple of days. Otherwise you will be rushing from one point on the map to another.


----------



## Delta (9 Jul 2010)

Thanks for reply, so doing everything was naive, as Boston is the base have you any suggesions for about 5/6/7 days.


----------



## Mpsox (9 Jul 2010)

Within Boston, I'd recommend the JFK museum, the historic walk around the centre of the city near Fanuiel Hall and try and go and see a Red Sox game, Fenway park is the oldest and probably most atmospheric baseball ground in the US, and I personally always think it is great to see people at play to get a feel for what a country is like. There are also good whale-watching trips out from Boston as well.

Cape Cod is gorgeous, you could drive down to Plymouth and up the Cape, or get a ferry over to Provincetown from Boston


----------



## Delta (9 Jul 2010)

Thanks Mpsox. All that sounds good. Love the idea of Red Sox game. and Cape Cod was definitely on the list. Now I have a starting point for my trip. Great getting advice on this.


----------



## Complainer (9 Jul 2010)

Mpsox said:


> Cape Cod is gorgeous, you could drive down to Plymouth and up the Cape, or get a ferry over to Provincetown from Boston


Hear, hear.


----------



## hopalong (9 Jul 2010)

cape cod is mad at the weekends,traffic jams etc,if you do go ,book accomodation ahead,pretty much fills up at weekends.


----------



## Delta (9 Jul 2010)

Thanks Hopalong. love your name. Going September/October so maybe the rush wont be so bad. But will keep your advice in mind.


----------



## Perplexed (10 Jul 2010)

I was in New England last October and the foliage is spectacular this time of year.
Enjoy it's a beautiful area.


----------



## SlugBreath (11 Jul 2010)

Perplexed said:


> I was in New England last October and the foliage is spectacular this time of year.
> Enjoy it's a beautiful area.


 
But you have to time it right and the more northerly parts lose the foliage quicker. So you can have swathes of no foilage and then as you travel south you hit lots of it.


----------



## Delta (11 Jul 2010)

hi slugbreath. looks now like it will be end of October. and Boston is the definitely the base. Will I miss all the wonderful FALL


----------



## SlugBreath (12 Jul 2010)

We did it mid October and we definitely missed parts of it but that was from mid Maine across to Vermont. Patchy in places. Heading to Cape Cod should be allright. It also depends on the weather, just like here.

We based ourselves in Boston for 10 days around Charles Street in Beacon Hill. Boston is really lovely. 

[broken link removed]

http://www.bnbboston.com/


----------



## babaduck (17 Jul 2010)

We went to Boston & Cape Cod as part of our honeymoon at the start of October & it was gorgeous.  We stayed opp Faneuil Hall in Boston which was amazingly handy.  The Duck Tour and the Science Museum were both great attractions.  The Sox tickets can be very very pricey - be aware!  

You can get a bus from South Station to pretty much anywhere incl New Hampshire (gorgeous if you like rural splendour) or Cape Cod which is ultra-pretty.  We based ourselves in Hyannis & rented a car.  Provincetown is just beautiful with fantastic seafood and amazing art galleries.  We loved the whole trip and you're in for a treat


----------



## Chocks away (17 Jul 2010)

Try Rte.1 up the coast of Maine. Great shopping at Kittery Trading Post. Take in a lobster dinner at Weather Vane. Continue up to Rockland and into Camden - a picturesque fishing village. Don't be afraid to take side roads further into the coast - to see the true Maine. You can cross over into NH and take in the White Mountain and head to Montpelier, Vermont - the home of Ben&Gerry's Ice Cream and then south towards Boston. The foliage will be fairly cleaned out by then. If around there on Halloween - head for Salem, Mass. A must see on October 31 - but you can hit it earlier. Enjoy!


----------



## Hanners (26 Jul 2010)

Another more inland route is up through New Hampshire towards Mt Washington,. Take the I93 as far as the Kancamagus Highway which brings you in a loop through Bretton Woods, White Mountain National Forest, Conway. Spectacular scenery, was there in mid Oct and colours amazing. We stayed in North Conway, outlet store here and plenty of hotels and then completed the loop around Cawford Notch road back onto I93. On way to back to Boston make sure you check out Franconia Notch State Park, great walks in trees to a waterfal. Its a 4 hour drive back to Boston from here so easly done in day and half trip

Enjoy!


----------

